

Free SVN repository? - Anon84

What is your favourite free SVN repository? 
Google Code? 
Sourceforge? 
Another one?
Which one would you recommend for a small-medium sized project?
======
makecheck
SourceForge has been reliable for me. I haven't looked at what other sites do,
but I like having access to rsync the whole repository as a backup, and
repository browsing on the server side.

------
stevecooperorg
google code is straightfoward, but FOSS only. I also use svnrepository.com for
private projects, and syncing my documents between work and home. It's about
$4 per month, which is peanuts.

------
roberte3
beanstalkapp.com - We used it for the last Six Hour Startup Project and it
worked well.

Also it is supported out of the box with the pretty Versions program on OSX.

------
johns
assembla.com

